# Mini Cruise South from Charleston to Florida



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

Planning a winter trip down the east coast from Charleston to Florida (maybe on to the Keys as well) after the Christmas holiday. Probably take anywhere from 3-6 weeks, there and back. Going to use this as a shakedown before heading out to the Bahamas next year for a few months. 

Anyone traveled that way during the winter? Advice about best route(s), fun and interesting stopovers, secure anchorages, reasonable marinas and optimal day-trip distances along the way? Captain and boat are well-seasoned, but mate likes an easier time of it (short hops outside during favorable weather). 

Let's hear it from all you seasoned cruisers out there! Thx.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope you have a heater on board. The cold fronts will be blasting through at that time of year.

They had snow on the ICW last winter!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Day trips pretty much means staying inside, though Hilton Head can be done in a day outside. Inside though, 3 days to Savannah. First night at anchor, then you can anchor or dock at Bueafort. Haven't been to Savannah (I go to the north end of HHI) so not sure what's available there. Nor have I done the Savannah to St Simons stretch inside, but it would be a two day trip.

From St Simons (the channel to Jekyll Island can be tricky ... and shallow) you can anchor at the north end of Cumberland Island (or go outside and come in there). From there, you can go to Fernandia Beach or St Marys, or Jacksonville Beach if you push it (and no subs are in transit). From there, St Augustine. From there, it's pretty much a question of how long of a day you want to make it and whether to anchor or dock. If you're over 45' mast clearance, you'll have to go outside at either Hillsboro or Port Everglades to Miami.

For myself, whenever possible, I do overnight hops from HHI to Miami (HHI to St Augustine to Fort Pierce to Miami. And I use the Cape Florida Inlet rather than the Government Cut to come into Miami.


----------



## jslade8581 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll be following this thread too - I'm planning a very similar trip from Charleston, but I'll be stopping in JAX. I'm looking at two different times (based on vacation, of course): one in early/mid October - hurricanes may put a stop to that, however; or one next May sometime.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If you plan to go all the way in to downtown JAX, allow for a strong current, especially if the tide is going out.


----------



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

Good info... thx. Can anyone comment more on the cold front issue that time of year and its affect (we do have heat). How about weather in southern Florida and the Keys? Also would like to get a list of easily navigated inlets along the way for a 6ft draft, heavy displacement full-keel vessel. Anyone else out there have "best-stops" info to contribute? or how about some guidance on places to avoid?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't know of any inlets along the way where your draft would be a problem ..... as long as you honor the markers. I would definitely reccomend going outside of Jekyll Island though. I only draw 4'6" and was on pins and needles going through on the inside. Can't think of any places to avoid, but then, maybe I just haven't stopped at them


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

drymartini said:


> Good info... thx. Can anyone comment more on the cold front issue that time of year and its affect (we do have heat). QUOTE]
> 
> Coldest in January - 2010 was an extreme year with snow on the ICW but expect some sub 40 to near 30 days with strong northerly winds giving a big wind chill factor in Northern Fl.
> 
> ...


----------



## tsmith409 (Feb 28, 2002)

*sailing south*

your vessel looks like a Concordia Yawl. Maybe?
there is a great video that answers all your questions about sailing that route. you can get it at www.saltyphotos.com


----------



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

Thx again for the additional info. We now have some basics to start planning. Anyone else out there have any suggestions... is everyone on vacation? Let's hear it!

FYI, the vessel is an Alden Caravelle [yawl]... similar in many ways to the Concordias, Rhodes & Hinckleys of that period.


----------

